# Baggies and Candy



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Where does everybody get their candy and goody bags from??..I miss those little paper bags they had when I was a kid 
I saw some cool stuff at Oriental Trading site and they have a bunch of goody bag options as well...
I really like these monster hands goody bags,plus they come with the ties..and they are cheap!! 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/monster-hand-shaped-goody-bags-a2-25_7865-18-0.fltr


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I have bought mine at the 99cent store and dollar tree but then again I only give goodie bags to the kiddos that help with my haunt or belong to parents that do...for the tots I buy huge bags of candy from sams


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We get candy from Target, glow bracelets from Michaels, and don't do the goody bag thing.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I hit Costco for a half dozen or so those really big bags of candy and a few of mini candy bars, then I stock up on a big few bags of toys from Oriental Trading. I mix it all in a big plastic cauldron and dole it out in handfuls to my kiddies.

For a really neat idea for bags I have been using this for my Grandsons Halloween Parties. Check it out.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

jaege said:


> I hit Costco for a half dozen or so those really big bags of candy and a few of mini candy bars, then I stock up on a big few bags of toys from Oriental Trading. I mix it all in a big plastic cauldron and dole it out in handfuls to my kiddies.
> 
> For a really neat idea for bags I have been using this for my Grandsons Halloween Parties. Check it out.


Did you forget the link? 
Me and the kids love to make baggies full of cool stuff, since we don't get many TOTs around here anymore


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Sorry. Links up. If you google you can find instructions. These are pretty popular crafts.


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I buy my candy at BJ Wholesale, or Sams, but usually BJs. The trick is don't buy the candy marked for Halloween. They had a giant display out this past weekend and have the bags marked with 135 pieces for 11.99. Granted it is good candy like hersheys, snickers, etc, but still pricey. If you go to the regular candy isle, they have bags of candy there sold in oz vs pieces and at a much better deal. I bought a 52 oz bag which has 175 pieces appox in it for 8.99 instead. Well actually I bought 6 of them, but you get the idea. I also buy the full size candy bars though too for my Trick or treat at my home. The smaller ones are going to the State park campground haunt.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 19, 2013)

I can usually find a good deal on the small cellophane bags at Micheal's or Oriental trading as well.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually buy my bags at Michaels or AC Moore. They are usually for the chocolate covered oreo and chocolate pretzels and fudge for the open house and for the ladies at Pokeno. I used to give out the bags years ago but now I give out glowsticks and big candy bars, licorice sticks and toys.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

When I was a child, we use to receive quite a few treats in the paper goody bags. We loved them because that meant you were getting several things 

I had some of the small paper goody bags (I don't remember where I got them) and used them up last year. One TOT asked me why. :O She was about 10 years old or so and the poor child had never seen such a thing.


----------

